
Show HN: A minimal, native MacOS desktop app for checking regex matches - macdev
https://github.com/lukakerr/regxr
======
goerz
I‘ve tried a whole bunch of nicely designed regex apps (and this one seems to
fit in), but the one feature that is absolutely essential is support for
different regex dialects. Often, they only provide the dialect for the
specific language they’re implemented in, and often that’s not even specified.
What I usually want to do is to track down subtle differences between Perl,
Python, gnu grep, and vim

------
Qbiet
I've been using Patterns for a couple of years now, and I can definitely
recommend it.

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/patterns-the-regex-
app/id429...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/patterns-the-regex-
app/id429449079?mt=12)

------
cift
This seems very, very similar to an app called Expressions.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/expressions/id913158085?mt=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/expressions/id913158085?mt=12)

~~~
macdev
While the UI was heavily inspired from Expressions, Expressions does have more
features including saving expressions locally. If you want a more feature-full
app, then definitely get Expressions. Regxr was just a little project put
together over a couple of days for fun, and it's truly not an original idea,
haha

~~~
emkaka
Unfortunately the interface has been copied almost 1:1 from Expressions which
is not fair.

------
sourcesmith
[http://www.regexplanet.com/](http://www.regexplanet.com/) handles regex
dialects for a dozen languages and allows them to be shared.

~~~
jhauberg
I usually need either Python or PCRE, and for that I prefer
[https://regex101.com](https://regex101.com)

------
cheeaun
Somehow the cursor/caret keeps going to the end of the regex string when I
type in the middle

~~~
macdev
Definitely a bug, will fix it asap

Edit: Fixed! New release is here:
[https://github.com/lukakerr/regxr/releases](https://github.com/lukakerr/regxr/releases)

------
emkaka
Author deleted my comment last time. It was:

Unfortunately the interface has been copied almost 1:1 from Expressions which
is not fair.

Yes, this is plagiary.

------
Sholmesy
Wow, exactly what I'm after. Didn't know I needed this til now.

Thanks!

------
lordelph
Looks promising - I found I couldn't edit sample text - anything I typed in
the sample area was added to the end of the sample, not the caret position.

~~~
macdev
Yep this is definitely a bug, will fix it asap

Edit: Fixed! New release is here:
[https://github.com/lukakerr/regxr/releases](https://github.com/lukakerr/regxr/releases)

------
IloveHN84
What about a Linux one?

------
LeoNatan25
Pretty cool, thanks!

------
anentropic
which flavour of regex does it implement?

~~~
macdev
It uses ICU regex [http://userguide.icu-
project.org/strings/regexp](http://userguide.icu-project.org/strings/regexp)

